# Clovelly Tuesday AM



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

grrrrrrr cant do till at least Thursday.

wife works Tuesd/Weds and I'm in charge of getting the kids ready/to school/daycare on those days.

good luck and may the kingie gods be smiling on you. catch one for me. ... :lol:


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Got me some MOJOS!!!!! count me in as long as the wifey agrees!!!! :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## tugboat (Nov 15, 2006)

wifey is very happy with the kingies this morning... not so sure if I will be functioning tomorrow morning...
If I'm there I'll be there about 4:15 8)


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

good luck guys, i can't do tomorrow, conditions look good, have chunder for me and watch out for those whales


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

heres the surf report - 20 knots wind SE - 1m swell


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

My mistake wind SSW


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

I'm thinking wed might be better - I had two hours sleep today yawn - and ive got my book keeper coming over to do my yawn BAS yawn Gst Yawn Yawn first thing in the morning yawn


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

No offence but lady-boys the lot of you!!!!

WIND? We can launch from Gordons beach!. Swell?..it cannot be bigger than the last few days? The Kingies are on brothers!!! Damn even the whales are on!!!

Surely I am not alone?.....

JT


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Sorry JT, Gatesy & I are ladyboys (he's getting his nails done & I'm freshening up the perm). Thinking maybe Wednesday... Anyway, there's only so much whale you can eat.


----------



## tugboat (Nov 15, 2006)

I'm out for tomorrow looking a bit too windy to be fun...


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Looks like we are in for a lot of rain over the next couple of days if not the next 2 weeks.

JT


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

so, did anyone go ?


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

I dont think so - I know; addicted to the reports - lets do tomorrow

DS


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

i can't wait for the day when the kids can make their own way to school but at the moment i'm a bit stitched up most mornings.
when the wind dies down i will be kean to try some fishing later in the morning as well. (no one needs to know about those trips)


----------

